# Making Glow Sticks For Fishing



## bucky73 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi just thought I would share this for you cat fisherman. I have been doing this for years and it works great:


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG bucky,,,,, I hate to rain on someones parade, but that's a lot of work?
And Thanks for taking the time to post the link.
He doesn't say, How much per unit?



FWIW,,, here's some very simple ways that someone might be interested in trying;

I ordered 100 (glow light sticks) pieces off of Ebay, & my Wife & I used them on the end of our surf poles,,,,,, SIMPLY ATTACHED with a rubber band or twist tie!
They worked great for night fishing the NC OBX SURF.
* One $.09 light will last all night.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JOYIN-200-...318693?hash=item4450429be5:g:KmQAAOSwb4VeDXHA
*
And, if you want a light that's already put together, with a battery & switch, use an arrow nock LED. $1 each ;>)
*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-6PCS-Ar...hash=item4b6ad0712e:m:mtqcr6JI39ZF96WiohEHpUQ

Hope I helped to save some time & $$$$$

Switched;
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Packs-6Pcs-Pack-Red-Lighted-Nock-New-Long-Time-I-D-7-62mm-For-Crossbow/254008390057?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*


----------



## bucky73 (Jun 3, 2017)

I guess buying glow sticks is a solution too but it's not alot of work or money plus glow sticks have a shelf life. I personally have bought glow sticks that didn't last an hour hour fishing. The cost is around 75 cents each with a new battery about 1 x a year for the weekend fisherman


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"The cost is around 75 cents each with a new battery about 1 x a year for the weekend fisherman"

I NEVER figured that your battery deal would end up being under a buck,,,,, 
if that's the case, it would definitely be worth the assembly time.
lol,,, & now I'll have to check my supply of 2yo glow stix,,,,,, see if they still work!? 

Thanks


----------



## bucky73 (Jun 3, 2017)

When they go old they wont glow long but if you want to make them you can do it under $1 but what makes them great is that you attach it and forget it after it is made you just replace the watch battery on occasion I have forgot to turn them off and 2 weeks later they are still glowing fairly bright if you equate that to fishing time that's a lot of fishing. Batteries on Amazon work just fine


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

A nice little DIY ---------- Thanks for posting it 73

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAcyk4DjuWBt5zYdcEYZzJw


----------



## bucky73 (Jun 3, 2017)

Blue Pike said:


> A nice little DIY ---------- Thanks for posting it 73
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAcyk4DjuWBt5zYdcEYZzJw


My pleasure!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I go to Dollar Tree and buy the glow stick bracelets for a dollar (I think there are like 6) then i electrical tape the snaps to my pole. one up and one further down. when done i toss the old ones and next time i just put the new one back in the clips i leave attached to my pole. Plus when fishing multiple poles they come in different colors so when fishing with friends and multiple poles and not paying much attention you can holler green or blue etc so you know which pole is going.


----------



## bucky73 (Jun 3, 2017)

Used to do that too and it's a viable solution but I have found myself losing going when they were closed not remembering to get them or just didn't have time with work so I started making them I am still using my first 2 I made 5 years ago


----------

